# New pullets



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I currently have two hens that are about one and a half years old. I want to add a few more started pullets about 12 weeks old. Any problems doing this?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Keep them separate but able to see each other. After a week or two them have them meet on a free range area. The bigger hens may pick on them still. I wait until the younger ones are the same size as the older ones so they have a fighting chance.


----------

